# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  What is the best way?

## Sandeep Chougule

What is the best way to promote your small business online?

----------


## ebrahimsraha

you may use google adward paid one and keep one going to add unique things people will find it for sure

----------


## SilverNodashi

simple. register on some random forum, add some random posts. And a couple months later, register another account and reply to your own posts. Like it was done here

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> What is the best way to promote your small business online?


Start with word of mouth in your surrounding community then mail press releases everywhere then adwords then done  :Smile: 

@DaveA how did you start this forum btw?

----------


## JinkyS

You can use google adwards, SEO or promote your business on Social Media sites

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> You can use google adwards, SEO or promote your business on Social Media sites


Define SEO

----------


## grayson

SEO = search engine optimization.

To put it simply, if you do SEO well, you can be on top of google page search when people look for the kind of products you (and other sellers) offer.

----------


## Dave A

What are adwards?
(Seeing they have come up twice now).

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> SEO = search engine optimization.
> 
> To put it simply, if you do SEO well, you can be on top of google page search when people look for the kind of products you (and other sellers) offer.


Not in 2017 no. SEO will help to a point, but the landscape is very different now compared to 2014.

----------


## GielTettelaar

> Not in 2017 no. SEO will help to a point, but the landscape is very different now compared to 2014.


Depends though. SEO is definitely different, a lot different from 2014, but it's definitely still worth doing. It's just nowhere near as easy as adding some keywords and then you're at the top of Google. Things such as structured data will still get you higher on Google's ranking. 

The main difference is that it requires a lot more research than that it did a couple of years ago - which I find is why people generally struggle with it. Either because consultancy is too expensive or the time required is too much.

----------


## PlatinumWealth.co.za

> Depends though. SEO is definitely different, a lot different from 2014, but it's definitely still worth doing. It's just nowhere near as easy as adding some keywords and then you're at the top of Google. Things such as structured data will still get you higher on Google's ranking. 
> 
> The main difference is that it requires a lot more research than that it did a couple of years ago - which I find is why people generally struggle with it. Either because consultancy is too expensive or the time required is too much.


Definitely worth it, we'll correction it's a must, you have no choice. 

But what people refer to as SEO now I get the idea is still what they think about what it was 2014 etc. 

Different ballgame now.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Zappshack

probably Google Adwords, a paid service from Google, you can use key search words and set a Rand numeric value, which should return a minimum click response.

----------


## SACE

*SEO* stands for search engine optimization.

For business owners this means optimizing their website and webpages for the search engines. 

This ultimately means making those pages the best it can be so that search engines can find them and drive traffic to the site.

When it comes to local SEO, the strategies and tactics used are very similar, with the exception that they are focused on optimizing local search. 

This means utilizing search engines like_ Google My Business_ and other directories, including local keywords, and ensuring that all content has a local focus.

By doing so, when customers hop online looking for a business in their area  something more and more customers are doing  they stumble upon the websites of a businesses that have what they need. 

*But theyll only find those businesses that have taken the time to optimize their online content for local SEO.*

At its core, *local SEO is simply a form of advertising*, and once businesses start seeing it that way, they quickly see how important it is.

*Local SEO* is an *extremely targeted* form of advertising because the business owner isnt actually advertising *directly to the customer*. It is in this way that local SEO is so unlike television commercials, print ads, and brochures. 

While these methods may fall upon the ears of hundreds or even thousands, and only get the business one or two new customers, local SEO isnt blanket advertising. Business owners dont just have to put it out there and hope for the best.

By its very nature, local SEO automatically targets a specific audience. And, its even cheaper than all of those traditional forms of advertising put together. 

FOR EXAMPLE YOU CAN LIST YOUR LOCAL BUSINESS FREE AT: *http://foxlist.co.za


*

----------


## kylojoe

*Way to promote your business online*
Create useful video tutorials on YouTube
Use a Blog to Boost Your Business
Create a branded email signature
Optimize your website for SEO
Use business listing sites
Social Media Ads
Press releases

----------

